# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for December 2011

## zebrah

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Dream Guide Team or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Fly up in the sky and find out where all the snow comes from

Advanced Task - Find Santa and deliver presents with him.

----------


## Superdub49

Yay. Finally. Me and santy-Clause gonna have a bomblilbash.

----------


## fOrceez

Snow is a *myth*. It doesn't snow in my regions.. _Santa_ on the other-hand.. Ho ho ho!

----------


## MissLucy

Haha I'm SO in! I can combine this with another quest: deliver a present to someone. Helping Santa? Hell yes, even if it means wearing funky costumes and having pointy ears (I'm conveniently opting out of the beard on pixies  :wink2:  )

----------


## Ctharlhie

Lovely tasks  :smiley:

----------


## WDr

These mothly tasks was kinda cool, and the one that came up with them has to very clever  :Shades wink: But what about my other ideas? Like the Christmas spirit ball?  :Sad:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

The advanced one is guaranteed must do.

----------


## FancyRat

Santa task would be awesome to do on Christmas Eve but seeing as I don't get much sleep that night, it's probably the worst night to aim for a LD. I'll have to bump it up on my LD 'to do' list  :smiley:

----------


## RXC573

Since I'm working on flying now anyways, the basic task should work well for me

----------


## Singularity125

Heh, I always seem to fly in my lucids whether that was the plan or not. I suppose all I need to do is to remember my purpose for flying.  :tongue2:

----------


## WDr

Got lucid this morning, but forgot the tasks completely  :Sad:  I'm going to do like Nayia, and post here to remind myself to do the tasks  :wink2:

----------


## Amity

Completed the basic task last night:





> I looked down and admired the details in the environment once more, and then continued to fly higher until I came to a random DC who was hovering in the sky.
> I was happy about this because it meant I could get him to help me with TotM.
> I had to think for a minute to remember what the tasks were. I remembered the basic task first, which is to find out where the snow comes from.
> As the dream was set in my normal neighbourhood in Australia (in the middle of Summer,) there was definitely no snow around.
> So the DC and I used our hands to create a wind tunnel going from the clouds above us, down to the ground. The tunnel was filled with snow, which blew out the bottom and spread itself across the whole town, making gorgeous white mounds of snow all over the rooftops and roads.
> I looked up and saw that snow flakes were now falling naturally from the clouds, so the DC and I flew up and landed on top of the clouds.
> They were covered with rows of little naked baby angels, who were all holding salt shakers, sprinkling 'snow dust' onto the ground below.
> For some reason, I thought this was a really cliché idea, so I started talking to the DC about going somewhere else and doing the task again.



See full DJ entry here: Prison Escape + Snow Angels [TotM] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## zebrah

Congrats Amity! Keep working on it everyone else. WDr only so many tasks can be chosen. Try completing a task again this month so you can make suggestions for the next  :vicious:

----------


## WDr

> Congrats Amity! Keep working on it everyone else. WDr only so many tasks can be chosen. Try completing a task again this month so you can make suggestions for the next



I know that, but I personally liked the idea of a christmas spirit ball much more than the snow thing  :smiley:

----------


## anderj101

Nice ones! Hopefully I can pull out of my lucid-free zone and get back to business...

----------


## Yozy

Well, I can say I made an attempt. I probably would have gotten to delivering presents if the stupid alarm didn't go off, but I got pretty close....this is where things went wrong:




> When I undid the oil pan bolt this hot liquid came out of it that smelled sweet. Almost like some kind of syrup (although it LOOKED like drain oil). Because I figured it was a dream and the worst that could happen is I die and wake up in my bed, I tasted the stuff and it was about the consistency and temperature of hot fudge like you put on ice cream only it tasted like marzipan. After all of it seemed to drain out I put the bolt back on and got out from under the sleigh. I noticed then that Santa had this old looking oil can....like the ones they had in the 50s that were the size of a can of coffee, and was pouring it into the engine. I was about to ask him what it was but at that point I heard the sound of the alarm and no matter how much I tried to stabilize the dream to ask Santa what on earth he was pouring into the engine and to see if he needed any more help nothing worked. Pretty soon the dream faded to white and I woke up.

----------


## livingRPG

This has got to be one of the coolest sites i have ever had the chance to come across!  I can't wait to try out some of these tasks and see what happens, i know some of them are going to be quite surprising.  I once had a wild dream where i decided to tell a dream character that i was dreaming and that they were not real and didn't matter. Talk about getting one crazy reaction, she reached into her shirt and pulled out a giant ice pick and thrust it towards my eye which lead to me waking up and seeing a shadowy arm still coming at me from around the corner of the couch, once i realized what was happening the shadowy arm shuddered and faded back around the corner of the couch.  I then proceeded to sit up and put in a fat chew to calm my nerves and think about what just happened and weather or not i should ever try that again lol.

----------


## Zoth

Right, so just fly up up and up....I wonder how the snow will look/feel like, because I never seen snow falling in my entire life (most Portugal regions don't have snow). Time to focus  ::D: 

Also, gonna be funny to see if someone will transform into a deer to help santa with the presents. That would surely be awesome  :Cheeky: !

Good luck people  :wink2:

----------


## Naiya

Hmm, basic is easy, but the advanced will be extra hard for me...I'll do my best to actually remember to do these this time.  ::D:

----------


## Din

Almost.

I was in the classroom hallway.  I confronted my teacher.  She was sobbing, and in her hand was my portfolio I had turned in a week ago.  (Note: I actually did turn a portfolio in for English 102 college class about a week back.  Still don't know what I got, but it'll determine whether I pass or fail English 102, regardless of the fact that I have an A in that class.  But I digress...)

I asked her what was wrong, nervous that I had butchered my portfolio.  She looked up at me and said:

"My husband died."

I hadn't expected that answer.  I comforted her for a few moments, then went out the doors of the college and into the fresh night air.  I breathed for a few seconds.  Then I realized it.

"I'm dreaming."

I took a deep breath and didn't hesitate.  I knew what I wanted to do.  In my very first lucid, I had attempted this and failed, only doing a high jump off the surface of the ground.

"I will fly."

I closed my eyes and jumped into the air.  I visualized myself with wings, and, after a few seconds, I realized that I hadn't collided with the ground, and I could actually feel some sort of new appendage on my back.  I opened my eyes, and saw the earth shooting past me many feet below, my wings open, catching the air as I soared.  I had done it.  I was flying for the first time.

I took a few moments to get a feel for flight.  I never have flying dreams, unfortunately, so, I was surprised to learn that I could maneuver myself left, right, up and down with ease.  It was far easier for me to fly than I thought.

Surveying the ground below, my vision become blurry, and I knew that I was going to wake up soon.  I scanned my surroundings a bit further, and saw that bright colored objects were still rather stable and clear to me.  As I flew on, I saw below me a small carnival, and it was full of rides, caroussels, and tents... but no people.  I stopped in mid-flight and stared at one of the caroussels.  It was poignant and bright.  Then, I looked into the sky, and said:

"I bet there's a whole planet of carnivals above."

I noticed a star, and I knew that, were I to reach it, I would find this carnival planet.  Unfortunately, I didn't get the chance.  I accidentally opened my eyes and woke myself up.  After ensuring that I wasn't in a false awakening, I looked up at the clock.  I remembered that my alarm had woken me up at about 6:07 AM before I turned it off and lazily went back to sleep.  It was now 6:25 AM.  That entire dream had taken place in about twenty real-time minutes.

After returning to my senses, I kicked myself for not attempting to find the source of the snow.  But, I had flown for the first time.  And if that doesn't brighten up someone's day, I don't know what does.

----------


## Emiko

> After returning to my senses, I kicked myself for not attempting to find the source of the snow.  But, I had flown for the first time.  And if that doesn't brighten up someone's day, I don't know what does.



It sure brightened my day. :-)

----------


## Emiko

From my latest dream journal entry:





> Once outside again, I go, Oh, yeah! when I recall the current Task of the Month: fly up into the sky and find out where all the snow comes from.  I start flying up into the sky.  There is a puffy cloud there, and I fly toward it, aiming to get on top of it.  As I approach it, it turns from white to dark gray.  Lightning flashes across it, and it reaches out to threaten me with a pseudopod made of dark-gray cloud.  I think, _Uh-oh. This dream is going to turn into a nightmare if I dont take control of it._ Just by thinking about it, I make the pseudopod stop threatening me and retreat back into the cloud, the lightning stop, and the cloud turn white again.  The threat nullified, I continue flying toward the cloud.  It turns dark gray again only a moment later, but I realize that thats because I know that precipitation only falls from heavy, dark-gray clouds. [When I first read the Task of the Month for this month, my first reaction was, Im probably not going to find anything but clouds up there; Im a little too rational-minded for that.  This dream experience proves that I was right.]
> 
> [Sure enough,] When I get on top of the cloud, there is nothing there  just cloud. I sit down cross-legged on top of the cloud and decide to fly around on it, using it as a mode of transportation, just like Goku does in Dragonball Z.  While flying on the cloud, I find myself flying down a corridor that turns lots of corners at crazy angles, lined with doors on either side.  [I dont know what it was, but] Something about this situation makes me go, Of course, and then start singing: This little light of mine, Im gonna let it shine, etc.  I continue singing as I fly through the corridor.
> 
> As I fly around some more, I think excitedly and proudly about how Ill get to have my username in orange on DreamViews tomorrow or the next day.  [Although now I dont think I really deserve it, since I fulfilled the letter of the challenge but not its spirit.  I really didnt _find out_ anything; all I found when I flew into the sky was the source of snow that I already expected to be to be there, namely, a cloud. I am so boring!]



You can read the full entry here.

----------


## yuppie11975

January?  :smiley: 
Conrats everyone!

----------


## darshanr33

Just joined yesterday and thought of trying out the basic task, to my surprise I was able to do it,well almost  :tongue2:  Here's the dream as posted in my DJ---





> The dream started with me walking along a building's corridor with a person. For some reason I had to check my hands when I thought about reality checks and found my hands were blurry and hence deduced that I was dreaming and went Lucid. 
> 
> I also remembered a Task-of-the-month for December about flying up and finding the source of snow, so I run out of the building through glass doors and onto what looked like a parking lot. I look up and try to jump in order to fly but I easily come back to the ground. Then I remembered an entry in a post about imagining having wings to fly up, so I imagine having wings and soon felt them on my back. So I try flying up using the wings, but I feel too heavy and barely manage to lift my body a few feet all the while the wings take me backwards like I'm being pulled from behind.
> 
> Then I woke up for a brief moment and shifted in my bed so a lot of details escaped me, then tried to get back to the same dream by imagining what all happened in the first dream and I soon find myself on a road(but not lucid yet) Then I again try to look at my hands and then realize again that I'm dreaming and the thoughts from previous dream come flooding all at once.
> 
> Again I imagine having wings and flying up, soon enough I am flying with the help of the wings. This time though it is easier and I'm moving forwards as I go up. Soon I'm able to fly high enough to see the clouds nearing. As I'm just inches from the clouds I get very excited and flap my wings harder to breach the clouds. But as soon as I breached the clouds and came up, I felt a moment of serenity before the dream dispersed.

----------


## Finlander

I don't mean to annoy anyone,but when's the january task coming?

----------


## zebrah

> I don't mean to annoy anyone,but when's the january task coming?



http://www.dreamviews.com/f43/task-m...7/#post1803136

sorry about the delay.

----------

